
Microsoft Will Warn Users About Suspected Attacks by Government Hackers - funkyy
http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/30/microsoft-will-warn-users-about-suspected-attacks-by-government-hackers/
======
saluber
Seems unlikely to actually happen.. Sometimes we don't even notice when our
own services are down.

